# Mk3 1.8t Swap



## 04 Mk4 vR6 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a mk3 gti and am looking to do a 1.8tswap and was wondering if anyone had a list of parts i need for the swap. Or if they could post a url for someone that has done it and has the build thread info.


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*response*

Here are some basics to get the list started: 
Engine
Engine wiring harness
ECU (immobilizer removed or you also need the key and cluster from that vehicle)
MKIII accessories will work (with a modified mkIII crank pulley)
MKIV downpipe will work
DBW pedal

there's more but it depends on what engine you're starting with. Give us a little more info.


----------



## 04 Mk4 vR6 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure which engine yet haven't found one yet. Was wondering also if i needed the tranny from the mk4 or will it match to the mk3. All info will help me. Any mods to engine bay or will everything line up for the most part?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry, but i feel you are already in way over your head, unfortunately.

you really need to spend some time in the hybrid/swap forum, and start looking in the past....\\or lok in the FAQ in this forum.

opcorn:


----------



## Punched_out_1.8 (Jul 21, 2007)

hey man anything is possible, ive got a 98 gti with an awd motor, a g60 tranny, g60 fly wheel, and pressure plate, and vr6 clutch and shifter box and a t3-t4 off an gm 6.5L diesel, if you wana do it then do it, but learn first. lol


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

from what i was told mark4 1.8t motor/tranny doesnt require any modification to get it to fit into a mark3. (i could be wrong).


----------



## Punched_out_1.8 (Jul 21, 2007)

physicaly all that the motor and tranny need are the mk3 motor and tranny mounts, i have a 98 gti that had a 2.slow and put it an 01 1.8t with an 02a from a rado' and used my stock mounts worked perfect. but the wiring is another story. if your lucky your car may already have 2 harnesses one for the motor and one for the lights, if not try to find one for the lights it makes it alot easier.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

okay, the list WILL be long, the time WILL be extensive, it WILL cost quite a bit of money, and in the end, it WILL be worth it. i am still in the process of finishing mine, but only because i am a bit of a perfectionist. the list is:

MKIII TDi front motor mount with VR starter bolts
ABA Rear motor Mount
if your using the 02A trans, it will mate up with the 1.8T, and the trans mount is fine
if using the 02J trans that came on the 1.8T, you will need to use the 02A trans mount
if you don't want to hassle with the pedal cluster swap, than get the 02A/02J Mechanical Slave Conversion Kit from WRD
you will also need a MK3 VR6 throttle cable and OBD1 ABA throttle body to run your stock pedal cluster
if your using the 02J, you will need 100mm diff cups from an early TDi trans to mate up to your stock axles

there is probably much more i am forgetting right now, but i am running standalone on mine, so i know nothing about the wiring aspects with the stock ECU

my advice, do TONS of research before spending a dime, but if you are not already mechanically inclined, do not attempt at all. i did a complete rebuild on my motor, and am re-doing EVERY inch of wiring in the car


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------

